#  > Dating >  > Uit het oog, maar niet uit het hart >  Tazaa

## Amersfoorter90

Wie komt er hier uit Taza of omstreken?

----------


## Nadia-

IK,Ik kom uit geurcif.

Nadia

----------


## ibnu_adam

ik kom ook uit guercif

----------


## roosje77

*he ik kom uit taza maar ik ben tigezanaya uit erjarwahdoed bij azjdier maar wonen in taza*

----------


## roosje77

* taza taza

taza taza taza
*

----------


## Leyley

Ik en ik kom uit Amersfoort hahaha.

----------


## Nasima30

Bujna 11 jaar later en de topic staat er nog

----------


## Adam24

Taza❤️

----------

